# How to blind solve 5x5x5?



## spirit1939 (Dec 8, 2007)

How to blind solve 5x5x5???
Who can ? take how long time?

what is the method


----------



## spirit1939 (Dec 8, 2007)

no body know?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 8, 2007)

A lot of people know and they also know how to use the search button or find the "how to" part of this forum

Start here: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=697&highlight=blind+solve+5x5x5


----------

